# It's Official .. Baby Bird Season Has Started



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I've not been anxiously awaiting this event, but it HAS happened. The first eggling sparrow of the year came to me yesterday after being found on Tuesday night. It didn't make it, but baby bird season is now happening here in So Cal. The lady that found that first sparrow also found another today, but that one did not live long enough to make it to me. I really, really, really hate the loss of these so very tiny lives, but they are so very wickedly difficult to raise from the eggling stage.

An eggling to me is a just hatched one less than a day or two old. Then come hatchlings that are a few days old up to about a week, and then nestlings who are a bit older yet .. then come the fledglings who actually have fledged! These are just my terms and perceptions of them, so don't take it as gospel!

Send me huge good vibes for being able to get through another baby season .. I need those vibes!

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

As you probably know, in the UK we had our first PT fledling collared dove a coupl of days ago. 

I like you descriptions, whether they are official or not I think we should use them in this forum.


There is one term missing, a nestling that leaves the nest before it is a fledgeling. I found a one of those on the cobbles outside a bank some years ago, so I called him Cobbie. Since then Les has dropped the term "squeaker" for feral premature fledgelings in favour of "cobbie"...

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on the beginning of your baby bird season.  

(I hope it is an easy one...)

Sending good thoughts, vibes, and prayers your way.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

cyro51 said:


> There is one term missing, a nestling that leaves the nest before it is a fledgeling. I found a one of those on the cobbles outside a bank some years ago, so I called him Cobbie. Since then Les has dropped the term "squeaker" for feral premature fledgelings in favour of "cobbie"...
> 
> Cynthia


Cobbie seems to be a fine term for the little ones that "left" the nest without first actually fledging. We don't have many cobblestones here in my area, but without a doubt, most of the little cobbies that come in had ended up on concrete or asphalt.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> Congratulations on the beginning of your baby bird season.
> 
> (I hope it is an easy one...)
> 
> Sending good thoughts, vibes, and prayers your way.


Thanks for the good wishes, Treesa! I think this is going to be an unusually difficult baby bird season due to our economy and so many people just barely hanging on financially. It has always been difficult to get people to bring the baby birds to where they needed to get to, and I think that's going to be even more difficult to accomplish this season .. people just don't have the money to spend on gas for transporting a little one.

Terry


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Terry, i think your terminology is right on the money, terms that i, and others around here have used for 40 Years.... I will stick to "Squeeker" for that stage of Development in a young pigeon, i like it and it is fitting.
I do have an unrelated question tho... Where did the spelling "pijie" come from? for all my life it was Pidgie"  Dave


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

*Smuck*



LUCKYT said:


> Terry, i think your terminology is right on the money, terms that i, and others around here have used for 40 Years.... I will stick to "Squeeker" for that stage of Development in a young pigeon, i like it and it is fitting.
> I do have an unrelated question tho... Where did the spelling "pijie" come from? for all my life it was Pidgie"  Dave


You Smuck, It's pigie!!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

LUCKYT said:


> Terry, i think your terminology is right on the money, terms that i, and others around here have used for 40 Years....  I will stick to "Squeeker" for that stage of Development in a young pigeon, i like it and it is fitting.
> *
> I do have an unrelated question tho... Where did the spelling "pijie" come from? for all my life it was Pidgie"*  Dave


I don't know if you were asking Terry specifically, but when I refer to pigeons, as a 'nickname' I like to spell it pijjies (with 2 j's). 
I know it's not the 'proper' spelling, but I like to spell it that way because it's different. 


Cindy


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Carl. Pigie is a baby pig.... you Brits! LOL! just kidding my friend!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Cindy, there is no proper spelling, it is slang, but i was using "Pidgie" first, and i feel cheated! LOL! Dave


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

*re*

oh terry i didn't even think of that, what a frightening thought, it always been difficult to make people understand that i can't run out and pick up animals because i have a bunch little ones that need to be fed every 15-30 minutes, oh boy, it also means less donations, not that i ever got nearly enough to even cover my costs, why won't a rich lady adopt me??? oh why oh why
btw i responded on my merganser post that i spoke to soon about babies, i just got in 4 baby mice, so cute

jodi


TAWhatley said:


> Thanks for the good wishes, Treesa! I think this is going to be an unusually difficult baby bird season due to our economy and so many people just barely hanging on financially. It has always been difficult to get people to bring the baby birds to where they needed to get to, and I think that's going to be even more difficult to accomplish this season .. people just don't have the money to spend on gas for transporting a little one.
> 
> Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

LUCKYT said:


> Cindy,
> * *there is no proper spelling*,
> 
> ** *it is slang*, but i was using "Pi*dg*ie" first, and i feel cheated! LOL! Dave


* I was referring to using * j's* rather than *dg*. 

** Yeah, slang, nickname, pretty much the same difference. 

Cindy


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep, Cindy, you are right they are the same, I was just teasing about the spelling. And you are not the only one doing it, they ALL DO! lol! Dave


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

here's my babies


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

boy i need my cuticles done, lol, those are some big pics, oops sorry


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Baby Mice are about one off the Cutest Creatures. Dave


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

altgirl35 said:


> boy i need my cuticles done, lol, those are some big pics, oops sorry


The baby mice are ADORABLE! Not to worry about the cuticles! I TOTALLY understand! 

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

LUCKYT said:


> Yep, Cindy, you are right they are the same, I was just teasing about the spelling.
> *And you are not the only one doing it, they ALL DO*! lol! Dave


Oh yeah, I've seen it spelled with a 'j' as well. 
I don't believe I've ever seen it spelled with two j's though. 
I may now , but hadn't before.

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, I like to use pij or pijie, 'cause pigie sounds too much like "pig." The "j" (one or two. I'm lazy and use only one) sounds more like "pi*ge*on." 

That's OK, as long as WE know what we are talking about!  

Those mice are adorable!! Reminds me so much of the ones a member (Paws) has. He lives in Alaska and some got into his trailer. Being the kind animal person he is, he ended of catching 7! He wanted to keep them until Spring and bought a 25 gal. aquarium and then some plastic "pods." Well, one thing led to another and now he has a "few" more...Some look like they are either pregnant or enjoying the good life a little too much!! His stories about their "adventures" are a real hoot!

Best with yours, Altgirl!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i still have one i raised from fall of 2007, cat brought him in, he was a little pinky and i just didn't have the heart to let him go to just get eaten or poisoned, he very sweet, rolls over on his back for tummy rubs, i just love him.
i'm allready looking into finding them homes for them, problem is you can't really take them out and hold them until they are around a year, they are just to fast, slippery and jumpy, and if they get out of your hands they are gone! but if all else fails i'm going to take them far into the woods, where hopefully no cats and no houses are nearby. i think thier chances are better with the local wildlife.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

mr squeaks said:


> Actually, I like to use pij or pijie, 'cause pigie sounds too much like "pig." The "j" (one or two. I'm lazy and use only one) sounds more like "pi*ge*on."



Well, we always spelled it "Pidge", or "Pidgey" But that was years ago, and slang changes! LOL!
I love MICE! My first pets were mice. Totally under rated, and given a bad rap! One of my Son's has kept Mice. Deer Mice are one of my favorites. Dave


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

*Sunflower And safflower*



LUCKYT said:


> mr squeaks said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I like to use pij or pijie, 'cause pigie sounds too much like "pig." The "j" (one or two. I'm lazy and use only one) sounds more like "pi*ge*on."
> ...


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

You have indoor cage birds! try the bucket thing again! no other food around. Dave


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i'm suprised i don't have them, i have 9 hookbills, talk about alot of goodies dropped on the floor
the babies are deer mice so is my little pet, i think it's cool they live up to 8 yrs, domestic mice are lucky to live over a year
what's the bucket trick???
and i want to see everybodies new babies of the season


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

altgirl35, the bucket tick is a simple way to relocate mice. Use an extra tall five gallon bucket, and locate near were the mice are feeding. In my case it was an old ferret cage that i was keeping a stray homer brought to me.(thats how i got back into Pigeons). Put the bucket in a position that they can get to the rim with not problem, in my case up against the wire Ferret cage. 
Attach a branch, or piece of wood about 1/4 to 1/3rd of the way towards the bottom of the bucket. Place Seed,a small dish of water, and Peanut Butter with some newspaper or shavings in the bottom. They climb down the stick/whatever to get the food,and jump to the bottom of the bucket, as long as the stick is not to low, they get caught in the Bucket and can not get out. Relocated about 8 Deer mice from my garage using this method.
Just make sure you remove the main source of food they are coming after at night. Just make sure you find a safe place to relocate them... I Love deer mice! Dave


----------

